# maternal fetal management 76816,93325,93976



## maine4me (Jan 4, 2011)

We bill for a maternal fetal management group, and are having some difficulty getting paid by Aetna.  I have a patient who is 24 weeks pregant with twins.  Note indicates patient sent to MFM due to twin pregnancy, chronic hypertension, and to monitor fetal growth.  The doctor billed a 76816, 93325, and 93976.  I do not see any indication of the echo or the arterial flow study on the note.  So I have two questions.
1. Should I see specific indications that these two procedures were performed?

2.  What indicators should I look for in the note?


----------

